# When Things go Wrong......



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

I have this trick that I use to cure paint in my very humid climate.Right after painting,I hold the body in the toaster oven so the heat can fast cure the paint.Well,this is what happens when you stay too long.......
fortunately I have a few of these,the second body is all ready got the white and red on it.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Sorry man! I hate when that happens. I use the oven set on low and turned off. and yes I need to remember to set the timer or........

That is a fun kit. save the wheels for a Batmobile...

Steve


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

thats a shame man, Good looking kit there,..Anyway to save it now ?



Ian


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

El camino fireball


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

The body's toast,I've all ready painted a second body,the rest will go in the parts bin.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

I was "speed drying" some DML 1/700th ship goodies for an Arleigh Burke I did last winter. Good thing I had more of 'em...

I could use the Radir wheels if you want to sell or trade? (The lime Deora project)

Steve


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

The best way to deal with the Humidity Issue is to turn on the A/C & let it sit in an air conditioned room.I find that this works well with my Custom HO Slot bodies.

Neal:dude:


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Guys, a food dehydrator does the trick perfectly. 4-6 hours in the 130 degree heat usually cures any paint you can throw at it.


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

The oven is a harsh mistress, But I have gotten some amazing paint results using it to outgas or flash the paint. I did an AAR cuda that was stunning

Steve


----------



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

Ouch. I learned that same lesson with a Mustang a few years ago. Now I just let them air cure by distracting myself with another project for a couple of weeks...


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

YEP, Me to Spencer, it takes a while sometimes, but it cures Eventually, WORKS FOR ME anyway, Might try Pete Idea there,..CANT HURT...



Ian


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

falcondesigns said:


> I have this trick that I use to cure paint in my very humid climate.Right after painting,I hold the body in the toaster oven so the heat can fast cure the paint.Well,this is what happens when you stay too long.......
> fortunately I have a few of these,the second body is all ready got the white and red on it.


That's the true vintage way of painting candy apple red. It's too bad it didn't trun out with your drying method. How about a hair dryer? A heat gun is too impractical - way too hot for styrene, and it may cause resin to melt, or warp as well. You can make a spray booth for sure, why not a drying booth too? Just make a walled interior with a see through lid/front that you monitor it while it dries with a hair dryer in inserted into a round hole cut into one end for the dryer to go in. You can make a sort of down draft booth this way, and keep out dust while it dries. It'd be enough to generate heat, and vent out a smaller hole on the other end while drying so you don't have to worry about damaging the vehicle, or the paint. Just my two cents.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Pete nailed it. A food dehydrator is the way to go. Not only will it cure the paint faster it will speed you building up. I use it for stuff that has fresh glue, tighten up decals when applied etc. The list goes on. 
I picked up a Nesco American Harvest brand with a variable temp setting. I leave mine at about 105-115, depending on the situation. 
I've heard of guys hitting thrift stores and finding dehydrators there at a reasonable cost. It's been one of my best modeling tool purchases.


















Chris


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

But can you still use it to make Jerky? or chewy chewy coco beans?

Steve


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

Or dry your Special harvest even,..lol




Ian


----------



## 440 dakota (Feb 23, 2006)

IIIIAAAAANNNNN behave yourself lol


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

...lol..somwhow i new you would get that dude,....."ok"...I will behave now,....at lest for a while...



Ian


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

steve123 said:


> But can you still use it to make Jerky? or chewy chewy coco beans?
> 
> Steve


Sure, even at the same time you dry your paint....if you don't mind it tasting a little like enamel. 

You know, sooner or later all you young guys are gonna start listening to us old farts, we know how to do stuff. Sometime next week I'm going to try to shoot a little video of how to polish out scratches on glass with nothing more than fine sandpaper and a little toothpaste. Then I'm going to show you how to make a tactical thermonuclear device with an electric toothbrush, a clothes hanger, 2 alka-seltzer tablets and a Black Cat firecracker. After that, maybe brain surgery, I'll have to see if I can find a volunteer. 

Ian, you wanna come over for lunch?


----------



## Ian Anderson (Jan 24, 2011)

...Sure Pete,...Sounds good to me,...I will bring the The Roylance Guide and we will Eat and Read..
I my self will love to see A good transparent plastic polishing video Pete, I need that lesson, BIG TIME, if you would as well, Do a good lesson on Bare Metal application for us all, I know nothing on how to the stuff, I have read a few lines on the subject now, as will as heard some things from a few of guys out here on how to use it will, using Very clean and new blades each time on each application, I have plenty of it in stock as well to try, (New Improved Chrome) - 
(Black Chrome) - (Gold) - (Matte Aluminum) and (Ultra Bright Chrome), I think this covers all the bases for stock, Now if I could only just use the stuff I would be set...lol....
As far as finding a volunteer for those other videos your talking about, IT WONT BE EASY, I will have to say, I would volunteer my self but I cant afford to lose anymore more cells,...lol.. But if it would improve my concentration and memory, 
THEN I'M ALL ABOARD MISTER on that one as well.. ..lol..
And I'm not even going to ask where the Black cat Fire Cracker come in to play here,...lol...But I am really looking forward to those other videos for sure, there is MUCH I need to learn in both of those fields, but for now, I HAVE A TONE OF GRASS TO GO CUT TODAY IN THE BACK YARD, this rain is KILLING ME ON THAT LINE OF FIRE, as well as a fallen tree's to clear from this winter, and some road work because of it, So I better go to it just now, and get cracken this morning,..
I will meet you on the back 40 for after noun Herbal tea after that my friend.....That's my breakfast....Catch you then Mister...




Ian


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

The "back" isn't just 40, it's more like 610. And geographically speaking it's the front anyway. 

I think I have some chrome but nothing to put it on, I'll have to check the junk yard. I'll work on the windshield video today, need to prep some glass and get all the household items together.


----------



## Dyonisis (Nov 11, 2009)

Ian Anderson said:


> Or dry your Special harvest even,..lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Um, that too!! :tongue: My dad asked for a food dehydrator for Fathers' day - he got one. I hope it _is _for food!  

~ Chris


----------

